# Mouse problems in Theme Hospital (old 1997 game) on Vista



## ThemeHospital (Apr 4, 2008)

Game: Theme Hospital
OS: Windows Vista

Currently, a short while after starting the game, say 1 or 2 minutes, my mouse begins to freeze up and 'lag', etc ie it wont respond to me moving the mouse, but then will suddenly "jump." Kindof like when your mouse is running low on batteries and the cursors moving sometimes and sometimes not. I tried to run the game in DOSbox thinking it would work but it says its not a DOS application. Any help? The game is quite old and I've also tried running it in compatibility for Windows 95/98 etc but then the colours mess up.

All help appreciated :smile: this has been driving me crazy for a while!


----------



## ThemeHospital (Apr 4, 2008)

Is it OK if I bump this? Thanks 

EDIT: Also maybe its worth mentioning I'm playing on a laptop and the tracking problem happens with both the pad and my laser mouse (just ingame though everywhere else it works fine), so I'm sure its not my mouse that is the problem


----------



## ThemeHospital (Apr 4, 2008)

Bump

Any help at all is appreciated


----------



## ThemeHospital (Apr 4, 2008)

Bump

If anyone could even offer the slightest suggestion?


----------



## ThemeHospital (Apr 4, 2008)

Anyone has any suggestions at all? Im checking this thread like every hour but theres never any answers.


----------



## ThemeHospital (Apr 4, 2008)

Ive managed to get my mouse working in the game by using it on lo-res, although it still won't work in hi-res. No thanks to this forum, I won't be coming here again


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry for the lack of replies. It looks like no-one else plays this game or has any suggestions for you. Have you tried playing in Win2K compatibility mode? Have you tried an older graphics driver?


----------



## shadow2951 (Mar 8, 2008)

Id like to bring this back up as im having the same problem and im not sure if this persons problem is fixed. Has anyone come with a fix to this problem on vista?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

have you tried running the game as admin?


----------



## shadow2951 (Mar 8, 2008)

admin account or like right clik run as admin?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try both.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

thy both work the same except you don't have to right click on the game every timedoing it my way

its just setting the game to run as admin not in admin account


----------



## shadow2951 (Mar 8, 2008)

im on the admin account lol


----------

